# Finger tester?



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I got my first raise from five to six bucks an hour touching the hot and neutral at the same time. I guess thats what you get working for an older cousin.///////////go wings


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

L. B. Condulet said:


> A few years ago I was changing out a 277 volt switch at an office. I was working it hot because, well, I'm a pro. Anyway, this guy in the office was utterly fascinated with what I was doing and he followed me everywhere, getting in my way, asking questions, just being a nuisance.
> 
> I tried every trick in the book to get him to go away, I would step on his feet, poke him with sharp objects, bump into him, but he was stuck to me like glue.
> 
> ...


LOL I just fell out of my chair......with laughter and now all I see is spotss..


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

My second machine electrician job was under a 70 yo man that didn't think you were a real electrician unless you tested with your fingers. He was my motivation for going into business for myself.

Dave


----------

